# Aguas de arroyada



## Elessar

Hola! Estic intentant traduir el concepte _aguas de arroyada_ del castellà al català, i no el trobe en cap diccionari o enciclopèdia. En alguns llocs web s’equipara aquest concepte a _aigües salvatges_, però en altres llocs no. Heus ací una descripció:


_Las aguas continentales que circulan sin curso fijo, procedentes de las precipitaciones, se denominan aguas salvajes. Aparecen cuando el aporte de agua es superior a la capacidad de absorción del terreno._

_Cuando las aguas de precipitaciones discurren por pequeños regueros o canales, se denominan aguas de arroyada_


Algú em pot tirar una maneta?
Gràcies de bestreta


----------



## ursu-lab

Podria ser això?

*xaragall *
_m. _
Incisió erosiva que produeix l’aigua de la pluja en escórrer-se per un terreny inclinat. _Un prat per on serpenteja un xaragall._


----------



## Elessar

M'he trobat amb aquesta paraula sí. Però no sé si encaixa amb l'expressió sencera. He pensat en *aigües de torrentera*. Què en penseu?

Moltes gràcies per la teua resposta


----------



## paparreta

Del termcat

*rierada*
Geografia física > Hidrologia > Aigües continentals > Aigües superficials
_ca_ rierada, f
_es_ arroyada
_fr_ inondation
_en_ flood
_en_ flooding

Definicions 
*ca:* Revinguda d'una riera.


----------



## paparreta

(segueix del primer) 

*mantell d'escolament*
Ciències de la Terra > Geologia > Geomorfologia
_ca_ mantell d'escolament, m
_es_ manto de arroyada

Per tant, jo diria "aigües de rierada" o "aigües d'escolament", segons et sembli més descriptiu. Com millor vegis, tot i que em sembla que "rierada" implica més volum d'aigua i violència que "escolament".


----------



## Interfecte

Potser el que dius és més correcte, però jo em quedaria amb "aigües de torrentera", sona molt bé.


----------



## Elessar

Mmm és que _aigües d'escolament_ correspon al castellà _aguas de escorrentía_, i _aguas de escorrentía_ no sembla que siga el mateix que _aguas de arroyada_; de fet, en el text en castellà se'n parla com a dues coses diferents. Crec que les primeres són de menor cabal que les segones. 

Potser _de rierada_ són aigües més agressives... Com que he trobat alguna referència de _aigües de torrentera_, finalment em quedaré amb aquesta opció. Tanmateix, moltíssimes gràcies per les vostres aportacions.

Salut!


----------



## paparreta

Ja he dit que triïs tu perquè ets qui coneix el context i qui ha de respondre de la traducció.

En aquests casos, jo acostumo a cercar en el Google a veure quantes ocurrències em troba de cada combinació. Et pot donar una pista sobre quina és la forma més comuna. Recorda de posar l'expressió entre cometes.


----------

